# Annoying vibration at idle



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

My O5 Nismo KC has an annoying vibration at idle either in park or "D" at stoplights drive thru's etc. It is not a misfire and it happens with or without AC in use, any one else have this. When truck is cold no vibration but as soon as operating temp is up vibration city?????????????


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the new Frontier....no pun intended

Use the "Search" option..:thumbup:


----------



## bwilbourne (Jul 27, 2004)

DriBak said:


> My O5 Nismo KC has an annoying vibration at idle either in park or "D" at stoplights drive thru's etc. It is not a misfire and it happens with or without AC in use, any one else have this. When truck is cold no vibration but as soon as operating temp is up vibration city?????????????


What kind of rattle are you experiencing? Is it a dashboard rattle or something more mechanical?


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Yep im still getting this too! Sounds like its in the dashboard. If i touch the shifter with a finger it goes away. I havent have time to drop it off @ nissan yet. They say they need it for the day to fix the issue. I get it in park and in drive if stopped.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok my Truck is fixed!!!!! I hauled 3000 Lbs. today. Unloaded it. Pulled up to the next 14 sets of red lights and its gone. WTF hahaha but im happy.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

sounds like something may just be wiggly and loose in there.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Yea it didnt last! False hope I guess. Still get it in park and drive only while sitting. Sounds like right behind the radio.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I too am having the same problem. I only have 130 miles on the truck too. Only happens when stopped in drive or park. Has anyone gotten this fixed by the dealer? If so what did the fix


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

anyone have any updates on getting this fixed. Hopefuly my other part comes in this week and I can have them look at this. Mine seems to be worst in the morning when eveything is cold. But its getting worse by the day


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I recorded the sound with my digital camera. Feel free to use the sound if it helps you at the dealer. 

http://www.doyled.com/truck/soundclips/annoying.mp3


----------

